# 5 Beeps and No Monitor Signal



## bheiman (Jul 2, 2006)

My built computer has been running fine for about 4 months now, and today all of sudden the monitor went into stand by and the comp stayed on. I restarted and the monitor never got a signal to the monitor. its kinda weird because somtimes i wil get the 5 beeps and other times no beeps, Only one time my monitor came back on for about 2 minutes then went to black. The beeps are like beep beep ...... beep beep beep, So 2 fast beeps then a short pause then 3 more.

Ive tried taking the memory out, switching slots, Ive been running SLI so ive tried useing Single Cards, both didint work. And yes ive tried the monitor on another comp and it works fine.

Hope you can help.
Thanks
Billy


----------



## scorp1227 (Jun 30, 2006)

You should find out your motherboards model #. Then you can look of the error code definitions and this will give you a place to start looking. Also, the beeps are usually long and short, so you need to pay attention to this when you look up the error code.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings bheiman, and Welcome to TSF,

Now the beeps that you have been hearing can be caused by a couple of things [and they all ain't good :sad: ]...but some are better than others :grin: what you will have to do for us to adequately assess and help you with your problem is, for you to give us the details of your set up; such as;

1. Motherboard [Make & Model] and its age,

2. The type of CPU [Processor] and size as well as its age,

3. What type of PSU [Power Supply Unit] you have and include its wattage rating,

4. RAM type; size, and how many sticks,

5. HDD size type and age

6. Monitor Make, Model and age.

I have asked for the age of the components, as you said 


> My built computer has been running fine for about 4 months now,


but you didn't mention how long ago you built it, and whether or not the components were new or second hand.

Please Post back with this info so we can start to see what we can do for you.
Kind Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

P.S: Please also include any extras like Sound & Video Cards and CD-ROM's etc.


----------



## bheiman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you for the speedy response and the warm welcome!
Heres my specs:
Motherboard: ASUS P5ND2-SLI
Processor: Pentium 4 3.2 Hyperthreading Tech Socket 775 800mhz
Video: Geforce 6800 Extreme DDR3 From Defenders of the gaming world x2(But ive taken out 1 now)
Memory: 1x DDR2 533 MHZ 1GB
Harddrive Western Digital 250GB & Forgot the name but another 250GB
Power Supply: Antext 500 Watt Smart Power
Sound: Built into motherboard
1x PCI firewire
1x DVD/CD Writer (Some Real Crap brand) But works fine =)
Cooler Master Centron Case
Also the beep lengths sound exacly the same, and again it doesnt always make the beep sounds, but still no video.
Thanks
Billy


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK bheiman,
Here's the deal...I'm now going to stick my neck out here, but going by what you have told me about these beeps, I'm betting that it might have something to do with the CPU, or RAM. :scream: 

But wait there's more......:grin: 

Don't panic just yet, let's try a couple of things first..to eliminate the RAM, please go here, have a good read of it first............

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

.......download the diagnostic tool on to a floppy disc, and boot the computer from the disc. If you can't boot from the disc, try removing the RAM and putting it in another DIMM slot for this excercise and see if it'll boot.
The RAM Mem Tester will do 6 pass Tests and report after each one, and if they are all good, just exit the tester and turn the machine off.
However if it fails the test, you'll know that a new stick of RAM is needed.

But being the gambling optimist :grin: I'll give you step two anyway....

Take out the CPU and clean ALL of the thermal paste off both it and the fan base, and reapply new thermal paste [Artic Silver is one of the better brands] as per the instructions that comes with the paste.....reseat the CPU and refit the fan.
Whilst you're in the case, give it a good clean out and remove all fluff; dust; toast crumbs [only kidding] etc., with a pressure pack can of air; and check to see that none of the capacitors [they are those little black/brown/red cyclinder shaped little varmits all over the board] aren't bulging...and if any of them are, I'm sorry to say :sad: , but its new motherboard time, 'cause the price of em today doesn't warrant repairing them.

Now that I've upset you this far, have a go and post back with the results, and we'll take it to the next stage..if need be.
Good Luck with it.
Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Before we try anything else, that power supply is from a trusted brand, but is rather low for your system. Even with one of your SLi cards removed it's probably not enough to power your system.
Also, tell us about your case cooling?
My suspicion is that a device is not getting enough power and is causing the beeps. If you can borrow a better power supply from a friend, try that in the system and see if that helps.


----------



## bheiman (Jul 2, 2006)

Alright I swapped the memory and played with the video card, and I noticed that the PCI cover in the bacj which was metle was on the motherboard, I pushed that back and it booted up fine? Could that of been the problem?

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done!

Once again I'll stick my neck out and say a resounding *YES!!*

I'm really glad that its worked out for the better and you're up and running again...any more problems feel free to come back and ask for help.
Regards,
Dave T.


----------

